# Deep drop



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

So I'm new to the deep drop game and I'm going trolling Sunday probly south south east of pensacola pass, does anyone have any tips or
Tricks to finding some places to drop, I know watch bottom machine, I have the garmins 740s and I don't no if my transducer will mark that deep is the only thing I'm worried about


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

For golden tile fish, anywhere east of the elbow in 6-700' will put you on tile fish, truth is they are everywhere out there. Just find a nice flat boring looking piece of bottom as described above and drop away. If after 5 min your rod tip is not bouncing move on.

snowy grouper tend to be in shallower water and more relating to drops and ledges, but in the area of the elbow these ledges and drops are everywhere

Good luck


----------

